# Что с моим суставом?



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, что с моим суставом на снимке?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Посмотрите вот эту тему:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28627/page-3#post-363139


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрите вот эту тему:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28627/page-3#post-363139


 Что ответа нет, что с соим суставом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Есть.
Но у вас же есть описание снимков, а Вы нам не показали.
А в теме точно такие снимки и описание 2 вариантов вашей ситуации-импиджмент и дисплазия, чаще все вместе.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть.
> Но у Вас же есть описание снимков, а Вы нам не показали.
> А в теме точно такие снимки и описание 2 вариантов Вашей ситуации-импиджмент и дисплазия, чаще все вместе.



  

Булки постоянно болят ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Тему посмотрели?


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему посмотрели?


Да, пробежался, не понял что в итоге? Есть артроз у меня?
Из за чего боль в ягодицах ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Нет, у вас инпиджмент и дисплазия.
Надо сходить к ортопеду понимающему и показать снимки и булки,
Он сопоставит снимки и клинику и поставит диагноз.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Я думаю что это воспаление, как снять воспаление ? Что попить или проколоть ? Может быть Мукосат?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

По инету не лечат.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет, у вас инпиджмент и дисплазия.


Это серьезное заболевание? Излечимая ? Я футболист можно играть ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Пока не знаем какое заболевание. Снимки без клиники ничего не значит.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Ну а как снять воспаление найз или Аркоксиа ?

Ещё бы найти этого понимающего ортопеда?)) в этом вся соль )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Живете где?
Аркоксия 10 дней.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Москва


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Тогда не верю.
Лень.
От Цито, до частного доктора.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда не верю.
> Лень.
> От Цито, до частного доктора.


Не понял? Что не верите? Какая лень?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

8 903 278-11-88 Доктор Шипулин А.А.
Люберцы
Осталось 1 место на 01.08. на 20.20.
Или пока не подтвердили на 15.40 завтра
Поедете?


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Да, на 15:40
И может мне на ревмопробы сдать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

МРТ надо сделать.
СОЭ, СРБ, мочевая кислота. Хватит для начала.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

МРТ чего?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Сустава.
А если врач на осмотре примет решение, то и поясницу.
Хоть как болит опишите.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

Наступать больно, болят как будто ягодичные, как будто нерв защемило    
На одной ноге больно стоять она слабая как будто мышцы отключились (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Слабость не характерна для импинджмента, надо и поясницу смотреть.
Надо к врачу.


----------



## Jeka27 (24 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, там грыжи и протрузии) но я их закачиваю спина вообще не беспокоит.


----------

